# Death in #5 (Numbers Section on Arkansas River)



## Ripper (Aug 29, 2012)

They were pulled out on river left around 11ish when I rolled by... didn't look good. Thoughts for the family for sure...


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Condolences to the family. Gotta be a tough time.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I completely agree. Every low water year we have here, people end up getting hurt or dying because they forgot that low water can still be dangerous. It's a shame that this happened to a commercial company, who you think would know better, but having been a commercial guide, guides become complacent. Same thing with private boaters, there's no water in the river, I don't have to worry about anything. Wrong answer. 

As my wife is so fond of reminding me, you can drown in two teaspoons full of water...

I made the original post as a reminder to us all, stay safe out there


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

MNichols said:


> I completely agree. Every low water year we have here, people end up getting hurt or dying because they forgot that low water can still be dangerous. It's a shame that this happened to a commercial company, who you think would know better, but having been a commercial guide, guides become complacent. Same thing with private boaters, there's no water in the river, I don't have to worry about anything. Wrong answer.
> 
> As my wife is so fond of reminding me, you can drown in two teaspoons full of water...
> 
> I made the original post as a reminder to us all, stay safe out there


The Numbers was over 800 cfs on the morning that this happened, a couple hundred more than the day before. It was also muddy from flash flooding and different to read than usual. I seriously doubt that the guide was complacent or lax about their trip. Number Five is real at 800+ and better guides than us have crashed in there.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Is number 5 that screaming left hand turn that drops off steep as you progress with the main line on the right?


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Only been down it once at 1600 ish. Got schooled in that section but got er done. Numbers is the real deal, continuous, steep and relentless. You shouldn’t go in there without a good crew.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

jamesthomas said:


> Is number 5 that screaming left hand turn that drops off steep as you progress with the main line on the right?


Just under the otero pump station bridge, that would be the one...


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

I don’t remember any bridge but I was kinda stressed out. I do remember the bridge after #1 where I eddied out by my bud Gumby and he asked me if I wanted to lead and I was like no, not even.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

So...did he hit his head and go unconscious or what happened. Pulled from water non-responsive. Means he wasn't entrapped. Sucks seems every damn fatalities a guy around my age. No disrespect meant to the family's loss.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

It really isn't hard, until it is...


----------

